# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Accounting package recommendation

## Basment Dweller

I have some properties that I need to rent out and will have to issue invoices and monitor profits, expenses, taxes etc...any recommendations on user friendly accounting software? I haven't tested anything yet but have the following in mind - Sage, Quick Books, Turbo Cash, pastel. It's a small business, we have 6 tenants that need invoicing every month.

----------


## Xplosiv

I don't know Turbo Cash.
Work in a small business myself and used Quick Books up to 2 years ago until our SARS accountant convinced my boss to move to Pastel (by Sage). Big mistake. Quick Books was was easy to use whereas you really need to go on a course to use Pastel - having a degree in accounting is almost a requirement. Also there is very little help available if you're stuck on a problem.
I miss Quick Books.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

> I have some properties that I need to rent out and will have to issue invoices and monitor profits, expenses, taxes etc...any recommendations on user friendly accounting software? I haven't tested anything yet but have the following in mind - Sage, Quick Books, Turbo Cash, pastel. It's a small business, we have 6 tenants that need invoicing every month.


Palladium, for that size is free and works fine.

----------


## Basment Dweller

Thanks will test both suggestions... :Wink:

----------


## julies

Hi Basement, I use turbo cash for small business, its free. 
For my two rental units i use rent book on the TPN website. Rent book is aw-sum imo, just what i needed. Its free if you have less than 20 properties and is available online. It tracks both your income and expenses perfectly. it can also send invoices to tenants via sms and email as well as you can set reminders and more

----------


## Basment Dweller

I'm taking a look at this and I would prefer a cloud based application rather than something that installs on a hard drive, any suggestions?

----------


## Chrisjan B

I stumbled upon this today:
 - http://www.fusionsoftware.co.za/EN/Content/Pages/Home

----------

Dave A (30-Sep-14), dellatjie (01-Oct-14)

----------


## Richard S

You could also try FreshBooks. Its cloud accounting, easy to use, but costs about R300/month. You can try it free for 30 days.

----------


## Basment Dweller

Thanks will give these systems a shot...

I've been using TPN rentbook, as Julies suggested, in the mean time and its perfect for what I need to do (send invoices, track expenses), and it's cloud based and free.

----------


## Dave A

> I stumbled upon this today:
>  - http://www.fusionsoftware.co.za/EN/Content/Pages/Home


That looks pretty full blown!
Given the OP spec.

But pretty interesting to me!
Thanks. I might just dig into that one a bit.

----------


## Chrisjan B

> That looks pretty full blown!
> Given the OP spec.
> 
> But pretty interesting to me!
> Thanks. I might just dig into that one a bit.


Me thoughts the same - I have not yet got an reply on my e-mail - possibly they not interested in small one man shows?

----------


## Basment Dweller

Currently using TPN rentbook and it's perfect for what I need! I might have to migrate to a more advanced system later on...

----------


## Odwa

There is also Standard Accounting.

You can read about it on Risebiz.co.za

----------


## Frank Curtis

Hi all, I am looking for someone who can test and give an opinion on an accounting system that I have designed using Microsoft Access. This system in primarily for home and micro businesses and can be used by anyone with a PC. The PC does not have to have Access as part of their Office suit.
It includes your daily transactions including Vat/Tax and invoicing but also an address book, touch of a button birthdays and anniversaries reports. I have also included what I call an Image Option which can be used for hobbies, Diary, people details and so on. With this image option you can download images of, lets say, birds if you are a birder together with details of sightings etc. The package is extremely simple to use and very powerful with multiple reporting options all on A4 size. All reports can be mailed, printed or PDF. 
If anyone is interested in testing it for me I can download the package into their Drop Box. 
Kind Regards
Frank Curtis

----------


## Chrisjan B

Sounds interesting - does it do stock and tracking of serial numbers?

----------


## Frank Curtis

I can modify it to suit your needs

----------


## Ilya

> That looks pretty full blown!
> Given the OP spec.
> 
> But pretty interesting to me!
> Thanks. I might just dig into that one a bit.


Hello Dave,

My name is Ilya.
There is a new accounting solution for SA market (Rise Standard Accounting).
You can try it online through your browser.

I will be appreciated to have your opinion on this account.
We are looking for partners (find out more) which are experienced in fields of accounting and/or programming, because our solutions are customizable and each user can modify their products for their requirements.

Thank you

----------


## JohnV

> You could also try FreshBooks. Its cloud accounting, easy to use, but costs about R300/month. You can try it free for 30 days.


will also try freshbooks free trial

----------

